# The Mekuti Balance Harness



## petl0v3r (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anybody recommend this harness.

I've used a front lead harness before.. but it was a very awkward one!

So does anyone use these harnesses?
whats yours experience?
opinions?

Harness:
http://mekuti.co.uk/harness_shop.htm

Thanks


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I have one of these for Harley, and I like it! 

He is terrible for pulling and while it's not the worst thing in the world as he's only tiny, he walks much more nicely with this harness.


----------



## petl0v3r (Jul 4, 2013)

magpie said:


> I have one of these for Harley, and I like it!
> 
> He is terrible for pulling and while it's not the worst thing in the world as he's only tiny, he walks much more nicely with this harness.


Is it a complicated harness to put on and is it secure?
Most front lead ones, my dog usually gets out of!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

It's pretty straightforward to use, it goes over the head and there is a clip either side to secure it. It certainly fits Harley very well, and is quite adjustable. And there are rings on either side that you can attach one end of a double ended lead to, in addition to the ring at the front and the one on the back.

I can take some pics if you like?


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not complicated to put the harness on the dog. To use it with a double ended lead you thread it through the front loop and clip to the side loop. Bit confusing at first but fine when you figure it out.

We have one. To be honest I mostly use it just on the back ring like a normal harness as my boy doesn't pull too much. However it does work well using the two attachments. I previously had a perfect fit harness with front ring and if I used the front ring the whole harness would get twisted - that doesn't happen with the mekuti.

Don't know about escaping - my boy doesn't back out of harnesses so not really tested that.

A trainer once told me (scathingly) that a halti is exactly the same but cheaper. Don't know if this is true or not.

I LOVE the lead you get with it (or maybe you buy it separately, but the one made by mekuti). It's really versatile as you can make it into different lengths and nice and soft to hold.


----------



## petl0v3r (Jul 4, 2013)

magpie said:


> It's pretty straightforward to use, it goes over the head and there is a clip either side to secure it. It certainly fits Harley very well, and is quite adjustable. And there are rings on either side that you can attach one end of a double ended lead to, in addition to the ring at the front and the one on the back.
> 
> I can take some pics if you like?


Yeah pictures would be great, Thank you.


----------



## petl0v3r (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarahliz100 said:


> It's not complicated to put the harness on the dog. To use it with a double ended lead you thread it through the front loop and clip to the side loop. Bit confusing at first but fine when you figure it out.
> 
> We have one. To be honest I mostly use it just on the back ring like a normal harness as my boy doesn't pull too much. However it does work well using the two attachments. I previously had a perfect fit harness with front ring and if I used the front ring the whole harness would get twisted - that doesn't happen with the mekuti.
> 
> ...


I've tried a Halti, but my boy will have none of it.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I used one for my dog to help pulling and to keep him balanced following leg surgery. It is a really good harness, easy to adjust so fits even my odd-shaped dog and is the one recommended by his physio.
It is easy to fit and use:
This photo shows how the lead goes through the front ring:









and from above with the two ends clipped onto the rings:


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I need a new harness for Logan and have been looking at these and wondering if they were all they were cracked up to be. 
Interesting stuff!


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Another option you might want to look at is the Balance Harness, which also uses TTouch principals.

Here is the UK supplier: http://www.positiveanimalsolutions.com/Balance_Harness_s/2297.htm
It is made in the US, http://www.balanceharness.com/.


----------



## petl0v3r (Jul 4, 2013)

Mesotes said:


> Another option you might want to look at is the Balance Harness, which also uses TTouch principals.
> 
> Here is the UK supplier: http://www.positiveanimalsolutions.com/Balance_Harness_s/2297.htm
> It is made in the US, http://www.balanceharness.com/.


Thanks, I notice it is also a bit cheaper.

Has anyone used bother of these harness and have any preference?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

The only reason I went with the Mekuti over other, similar harnesses, was because I liked the extra rings on the side that you clip the lead to and it came with the double ended lead (and it came in nice colours! ).


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

petl0v3r said:


> Thanks, I notice it is also a bit cheaper.
> 
> Has anyone used bother of these harness and have any preference?


My daughter uses the Balance Harness with her Pitbull/Pointer cross. Loves it!

I should add I did get a Merkuti harness for my Mastiff but never used it beyond trying it out, I it didn't work for us, maybe because he is such a big, strong dog, or I was inept .


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

The only reason I haven't tried a Mekuti harness myself is that its anti-pull only works if your dog stays on the same side of you. My dog is constantly walking behind my legs to go from left to right so it wouldn't really work for us.


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

One observation from looking at the lovely photos of dogs in their Merkuti harnesses, the Balance Harness sits back further behind the front legs which I prefer in a harness, it does not rub under the armpits.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Sarahliz100 said:


> A trainer once told me (scathingly) that a halti is exactly the same but cheaper. Don't know if this is true or not.


The Halti Harness (not Halti head collar) is usually cheaper and the principal is the same. In fact I believe the Halti Harness was the original as it's designer was Roger Mugford.

However, the Mekuti is far better made and of better material imo. And has a slightly different ring construction. Always fits well. I think they're great I have to admit.

Love the modelling pictures!

J


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

Both ours used to have these but we then switched to the indi dog neo with front ring which I much prefer!


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

From what i understand, the Halti harness is designed to turn the dog to the side if it pulls whereas a Balancing harness in the Ttouch sense should be used to influence the posture upwards (for want of a better description) so stopping the dog leaning forwards.
The Halti harness is advertised as being able to use with just the front attachment whereas the Ttouch based ones (Mekuti, Balance harness, Ttouch harness, Xtradog harness) are only meant to be used with 2 points or lead only on the back.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

The mekuti will not stop a dog from pulling, I used mine to help get my dog walking by my side, in a nice, balanced way as he has a tendency to carry his weight to the front and not use his back end. However, when he does pull/lunge it is much easier to hold him and get him back with the mekuti.


----------

